# Suggested body filler to cover holes?



## VeiRoN (Oct 3, 2016)

Hi,I'm working on the rear arch and there are 2 holes (don't mind the big one lol) that the previous owner drilled and I would like to cover after priming the metal with zinc rich primer,not sure if the holes are too large,is there any body filler you would suggest or any will do? As have no experience and never used one,many thanks.


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

I would get whoever is doing your welding to fill them with weld then dress them flush.


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

As above, plug weld them is the only real way to sort them out. 

Sent from my FRD-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Harry_p (Mar 18, 2015)

I would have it welded up as they're already goin to be in there with a welder to do the bottom bit. Although any fibreglass filler would fill them no problem, with a skim of standard stuff to smooth it out after.


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

prime and bit of pu sealer would be my choice if they cant be welded


----------



## VeiRoN (Oct 3, 2016)

Thanks but not too inclined on welding that up,that far high the heat will mess up the paint on the interior which is top and clear coated,bottom doesn't matter as it's a box section.


----------



## Caledoniandream (Oct 9, 2009)

VeiRoN said:


> Thanks but not too inclined on welding that up,that far high the heat will mess up the paint on the interior which is top and clear coated,bottom doesn't matter as it's a box section.


In that case I would "lead load" it.
Make it flush with hammer and dolly, and buy a basic lead loading kit ( or find a classic restorer near you who will do it for beer tokens.
It's flexible, rustproof, and can be sanded smooth, painted etc.
The temperature is relative low.


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

VeiRoN said:


> Thanks but not too inclined on welding that up,that far high the heat will mess up the paint on the interior which is top and clear coated,bottom doesn't matter as it's a box section.


You've lost me with that, isn't the photo the inside of a wheel arch ?


----------



## JCoxy (Dec 21, 2011)

If the welding isn't an option which it sounds like it isn't. I would use fibreglass filler. It's waterproof, If you use bodyfiller any moisture behind will make it lift/bubble/ all types of nasty things

I would fibre filler it, and for extra smoothness you can key it up and apply bodyfiller on top. I use this method when putting new quarter panels on cars


----------



## VeiRoN (Oct 3, 2016)

dholdi said:


> You've lost me with that, isn't the photo the inside of a wheel arch ?


lol,if you see in this picture you can see the holes to the left side,the part that needs welding is further below and it's a cavity.












JCoxy said:


> If the welding isn't an option which it sounds like it isn't. I would use fibreglass filler. It's waterproof, If you use bodyfiller any moisture behind will make it lift/bubble/ all types of nasty things
> 
> I would fibre filler it, and for extra smoothness you can key it up and apply bodyfiller on top. I use this method when putting new quarter panels on cars


Thank you,that sounds like a good option.


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

So you can see that on the inside when you put the inside trim back in ?
If so you are going to have to sand and paint the filler where it shows through the hole.


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2017)

Blanking grommets...available everywhere
https://www.autoelectricsupplies.co.uk/product/332/category/117


----------



## VeiRoN (Oct 3, 2016)

Nah,I can be bothered to do better.


----------



## VeiRoN (Oct 3, 2016)

To update this I've used Isopon P40 on the exterior and P38 in conjunction with that on the inside,I have just primed the surface for now.


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

Now you've really confused me, I thought you didn't want to damage the paint ??


----------

